# What to do for a fail drive!



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

If your HDD fails, let me know then i might be able to supply you with a drive or image! For ViP922 only at this time! Will make Hopper soon! Not for use of tampering with the software and pirate use! Use responsibly! TYOS for ViP922 is a work in prgress! good for more game apps and working weather!


----------

